# Smoking Salmon question



## fireangel (Aug 4, 2009)

I just returned from a week of fishing, in Alaska, with my dad. We brought back quite a bit of salmon and I would like to smoke some. I have found recipes on different brines and rubs that I am thinking of trying. 
Can I re-freeze the salmon, after I hot-smoke it, to use later? I would like to smoke a batch for my dad and then freeze it so that I can take it to him and he and my mom can eat it when they want. They live 2 hours away. If it can be frozen again what is the best way to reheat it? Thank you for your advice!!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 4, 2009)

fireangel, yes it can be refrozen, place the salmon in the fridge to cool down and then place the salmon in the freezer.

As for reheating, let the salmon thaw out, place the salmon on a broiler pan and in a 350 degree oven until the internal temp is 160 deg. You may want to place the salmon in a foil pouch with a little water to help steam the fish and retain the moisture.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you Dutch!!


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 5, 2009)

alternatively hot smoked salmon is amazing eaten cold. 
I made two sides of dutch's maple glazed earlier in the year. 
We ate one side the other got packed into 4oz vacpacks for sarnies :-) 

I actualy prefer it cold :-)


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 9, 2009)

Thaw it nicely, then either use it directly on crackers or such, or combine with cream cheese, cayenne, and fresh green onions for a killer dip.

I smoke well over a hundred pounds of salmon each year, then portion and vacuum pack them. We have smoked salmon year round. Its the best.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 10, 2009)

my favorite way to smoke salmon,
coat it generously the night before with brown sugar, onion and garlic POWDER, cayenne pepper and let it sit in the fridge overnight, smoke for about three hours and serve warm with crackers and hot sauce


----------

